# L3.60 software experiences/bugs



## Ron Barry

L3.60 is spooling, release notes can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=618809


----------



## CoolGui

I just got L360.. I don't notice anything different yet (duh, it just came down..) but I sure hope this fixed some issues.


----------



## elbyj

Observed that 360 was downloaded last night. It would be great to know what it was supposed to fix!


----------



## DAG

Got 360 this morning. This is the first software update that didn't result in failure of my "morning after" timer to fire. So far, so good. I don't see any new submenus or anything.


----------



## bobrap

Got the new update as well. Only difference I noticed was it wiped out my favorite channel list:eek2:
Just did a double check and my list wasn't wiped, just the name reset to list 1.:blush:


----------



## tnsprin

bobrap said:


> Got the new update as well. Only difference I noticed was it wiped out my favorite channel list:eek2:
> Just did a double check and my list wasn't wiped, just the name reset to list 1.:blush:


Congratulations you are one of the 198.


----------



## bobrap

Wow, been a new convert (ex D* user) for four days and I'm already getting new free stuff.:lol:


----------



## JmC

I too, have received 360. I haven't noticed much difference. Video has not been jerky. But it has been normal before sometimes.

Changing channels seem to take a bit longer.

The signal strength for my Detroit HD Locals where 4-5 units lower this morning. More to due with cloud cover than software.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

PIP swap bug was definitely fixed (in fact, it was fixed before I saw it reported here. Fixes for several causes of video jitter, and a few fixes for spontaneous reboots. That's generally what this release covers.


----------



## foghorn2

Got it today too. Can't tell the difference yet as my system was fine with 359.


----------



## wahoolions

I too received 360, but haven't had time to see what's changed.


----------



## tnsprin

Rob Glasser said:


> L3.60 is spooling, release notes can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=618809


You closed the other thread so I'll ask here. Is this release GA, staged release, or limited release. Reports have it going to 198 machines only. Neither of my machines have received it at this hour.


----------



## Ron Barry

I think the 198 was for beta and internal. I have it know and did not have it when the 198 was stated, so my guess it is definitely sent out for wider distribution.


----------



## christos99

Got 3.60, and the shared view bug is fixed. After the update the shared view was set to enabled and I could swap between tuners just fine. I must say that once I got 3.59 and disabled the shared view, my 622 has been working great. Haven't had to reboot once, very infrequent video jitters, and no other issues. 

I did immediately disable the shared view again just to be safe, but I have been extremely happy with it.


----------



## tnsprin

Ron Barry said:


> I think the 198 was for beta and internal. I have it know and did not have it when the 198 was stated, so my guess it is definitely sent out for wider distribution.


I guess I just had to wait a little longer (I had checked before my post). The unit in this room just rebooted a few minutes ago. I checked again and both mine are now on L3.60.

Other then being able to confirm the fix for shared view (pip swap) bug being fixed, I can't see any other changes.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

tnsprin said:


> I guess I just had to wait a little longer (I had checked before my post). The unit in this room just rebooted a few minutes ago. I checked again and both mine are now on L3.60.
> 
> Other then being able to confirm the fix for shared view (pip swap) bug being fixed, I can't see any other changes.


 As long as you don't notice any more reboots , jitters and audio synch problems then the software has done its job. MAde the 622 stable and user friendly. The new features like Native pass through, external hard drive support, and true video on demand via the internet are all features I would like to see. From what I read on another web board , October is when we can expect some new features. I hope at least the first two I mentioned are enabled by then. :sure:


----------



## lujan

I heard my 622 reboot (I'm assuming it was after the upgrade) this morning. I then turned it on an hour or two later and all I had was garbage on the screen. I then did a front panel reboot and all seems OK so far. I'm at L3.60.


----------



## tnsprin

New bug for me.

Sound started deteriorating and then picture. Screen eventually went blank and sound went into a steady buzz saw. Remote control did not get response from the 622.

Had to power button reboot.


----------



## Steve H

JmC said:


> Changing channels seem to take a bit longer.


seems the same here................strange.


----------



## fishbait

Got the 360 last night, haven't noticed any changes, as 359 was working great on my 622. No problems so far....


----------



## tnsprin

By the way the main dbstalk page points to the locked thread for l360 discussion.


----------



## Bradtothebone

tnsprin said:


> New bug for me.
> 
> Sound started deteriorating and then picture. Screen eventually went blank and sound went into a steady buzz saw. Remote control did not get response from the 622.
> 
> Had to power button reboot.


I had this happen once under L359. Had to reboot, but all was fine after.

Brad


----------



## Ron Barry

thanks tnsprin. I notified Chris of the oops.

As I always suggest. A good first step after an update is to do a hard reboot of your unit. Usually this is not required, but sometimes things get a little out of wack after an update. Doing a hard reboot gives a clean slate to work from. 

Well hopefully this one will be another progression towards improved reliability and user experience.


----------



## lakebum431

Well after the download and a reboot, I have terrible green blotching on and off across half the screen on my local HD NBC satellite channel right now. My signal strength on that transponder is 81 right now, so that is not the problem. This is not good at all.


----------



## Ron Barry

If you are only seeing this one one station... It might be stream related. Try a hard reset lakebum and see if it is still there. If it is, give it some time and see if it clears up on the station.


----------



## boylehome

lakebum431 said:


> Well after the download and a reboot, I have terrible green blotching on and off across half the screen on my local HD NBC satellite channel right now. My signal strength on that transponder is 81 right now, so that is not the problem. This is not good at all.


If this is the only channel affected, it just may be the station having technical difficulty. Sometimes an upgrade comes when some oddball event occurs with some other source.


----------



## lionsrule

Maybe it's just coincidence, but I've lost our local abc affiliate wotv4 (grand rapids,mi) in hd. I know the signal is there, I have two other tv's with hd tuners built in and they are fine. As I've stated in another post, I've tried EVERYTHING. I'm waiting to hear back from both dish and wotv's engineering dept.


----------



## boylehome

lionsrule said:


> Maybe it's just coincidence, but I've lost our local abc affiliate wotv4 (grand rapids,mi) in hd. I know the signal is there, I have two other tv's with hd tuners built in and they are fine. As I've stated in another post, I've tried EVERYTHING. I'm waiting to hear back from both dish and wotv's engineering dept.


I have been in touch with E* about the 622 not acquiring/locking on channels that my other receivers work just fine since February of this year. E* stated that repairs were coming in future updates but nada to date. If I understand them, there may be concerns to make the tuners more user friendly, like they did with the 921's, which would work with corrupted data streaming. This may have a bad effect on the named base recording process for the affected OTA channel as there may be not program data available or data for a different channel.

100% of the time it has been a TV station problem that the 622 refuses to cooperate. Keep in mind that there are most likely others with the same problem as you in your area not having a clue what is wrong and not knowing what to do. Keeping in friendly contact with the TV station engineers each time the problem resurfaces will get the channel working sooner and eventually satisfy their doubts so future reboots/troubleshooting occurr without delay.


----------



## boylehome

I thought this was repaired as it was absent for the past three software releases. I can get it to repeat.

If I go into Timers and change the priority of any list items then exit and go into Local channels, as soon as I select Scan Locals or Add Locals, the 622 will become none responsive for a few seconds then will reset itself.

I thought this bug was crushed but I was wrong.


----------



## Ron Barry

Boyle... I tried your steps and my box did not reboot. Did you change the priority of a OTA timer perhaps?


----------



## DonLandis

No issues to report with automatic upgrade to L360. It updated sometime Friday when I was away and did not require me to execute a manual reboot.

In fact, I don't recall having to do any reboots auto, spontaneous, or manual for the past month of operation. 

Video stutter: I thought they had this fixed two weeks ago at the MP4 encode end based on my observations. When I first got the 622 and upgraded to Plt. sub, I noticed lots of judder pan artifacts on StarzHD and NGHD channels. For the past two weeks, I hadn't noticed any artifacts at all. No change from that after L360 either. 

Never used shared view mode.

Never had video / audio sync problems either.


----------



## tnsprin

Obviously not the biggest bug, but I lost my weather favortites after upgrade to l360. I only experienced the upgrade from l357 to l359 before, but lost no settings that time.

Not sure what other settings may be similar to this that might also get lost.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

IF I try to go to locals menu , 3 out of 4 times I get a reboot. It has been that way since the begining with the 622. I tried last night just to check something about the sub menu and boom reboot. Once it reboots locals menu will be accessible for a while till later on. This needs to be fixed.


----------



## RockStrongo

This morning, my 622 cant turn on....it just sits there with that humming noise like it does when it reboots....been like that for over an hour.....tried soft reset and hard reset....neither work....any ideas? only thing thats changed recently was the software.


----------



## Ron Barry

Mike D-CO5 said:


> IF I try to go to locals menu , 3 out of 4 times I get a reboot. It has been that way since the begining with the 622. I tried last night just to check something about the sub menu and boom reboot. Once it reboots locals menu will be accessible for a while till later on. This needs to be fixed.


What do you mean by locals menu Mike. Are you talking about the locals in terms of local setup page where you scan? Does the reboot occur immediately? wonder if this is releated to boylehomes bug he is running into. I tried to reproduce it on my box, but could not. Does the box reboot by just entering the screen? Since I just got a new 622 replacement, I was in the local channel set up screen a lot yesterday and did not get any reboots.

Any partular steps you cause can offer, would be appreciate. I am wondering if this one might be related to a particular OTA channel that the 622 finds that it has trouble with.

Definitely agree this one needs to be fixed. Lets see if we can narrow it down to a set of steps and reproduce it on more than one box.


----------



## boylehome

Ron Barry said:


> Boyle... I tried your steps and my box did not reboot. Did you change the priority of a OTA timer perhaps?


Hey Ron,

I did change the priority of OTA timers. Here is something else that I noticed, I couldn't get my receivers to reset following the procedure this morning after reading your post. I then went into an OTA timer and changed the frequency from new to all, then went into Local Channels, went to Scan Locals and BAM, a reset. In the next test I changed a timer for an HD satellite channel, I then went into Local Channels and tried to perform a function and it triggered a reset.

When I reported this I had also changed a timer setting so doing the setting priority thing may or may not be part of the trigger.

Also if I change a timer and go into Local Channels hours later, the reset still occurs.

By actually changing a timer and going into the Local Channels and trying to perform a function will (in my case) always trigger a reset.

*This bug does not affect my Version E receiver*. It does affect Version B, D, & F.

John


----------



## Ron Barry

John, 

I assume there is no other differences between your B, D, & F and your E receiver in relationship to your OTA configuration? Besides the fact that they all have different lengths of coax leading to from the OTA antenna. I find it strange that one box does not exhibit the same behavior.

I tried your steps and it did not happen. I will try again later today and provide feedback. Might have missed a step or two.


----------



## Eagles

None of the Closed Captioning issues addressed in this release. As I have just recently been receiving some help with this issue from DBSTalk members who have a direct link to Dish, I wasn't expecting anything to be fixed this time around. This bug is relatively new to the Dish programmers. Just thought I would throw it out there for info purposes. 
The Bugs I'm referring to are:
No CC support on Dish HD Locals
Numerous display/font setting bugs
Occasional missing text bug
622 CC decoder has audio/text sync problems


----------



## boylehome

Ron Barry said:


> John,
> 
> I assume there is no other differences between your B, D, & F and your E receiver in relationship to your OTA configuration? Besides the fact that they all have different lengths of coax leading to from the OTA antenna. I find it strange that one box does not exhibit the same behavior.
> 
> I tried your steps and it did not happen. I will try again later today and provide feedback. Might have missed a step or two.


Ron,

"F" is on a completely separate system including OTA antenna. It shares the same power from the line to the house but the circuitry is supplied is from a different panel. "B, D, & E" share the same DPP44 switch, OTA system, and power source. "B" uses the cable with the power inserter.

If you have either Version "B, D, or F" try this. Go into Timers select an event, then Edit and change the Frequency, then Done. Then do Menu -> 6 -> 9 and move the cursor to any function and press the select button. That is all it takes for the reset to trigger.

John


----------



## lionsrule

MAJOR issues with OTA reception now.

wwmt 3.1 (cbs) no change
wood 8.1 (nbc) unwatchable most of the time
wxmi 17.1 (fox) bouncing all over the place
wotv 41.1 (abc) completely GONE
wzzm 13.1 (abc) completely GONE


ALL of these are working just FINE with the built in tuners on my other tvs

This is a big time problem that I hope is fixed by Sept Football and new shows!!

Dish is pushing me right into Direct's arms (especially since kazoo/grand rapids area is slated to have locals in HD soon).


----------



## knealy

After 360 release I notice that I can now extend recordings beyond the default record time and it functions properly.

Video stuttering is still present on occasion.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Ron Barry said:


> What do you mean by locals menu Mike. Are you talking about the locals in terms of local setup page where you scan? Does the reboot occur immediately? wonder if this is releated to boylehomes bug he is running into. I tried to reproduce it on my box, but could not. Does the box reboot by just entering the screen? Since I just got a new 622 replacement, I was in the local channel set up screen a lot yesterday and did not get any reboots.
> 
> Any partular steps you cause can offer, would be appreciate. I am wondering if this one might be related to a particular OTA channel that the 622 finds that it has trouble with.
> 
> Definitely agree this one needs to be fixed. Lets see if we can narrow it down to a set of steps and reproduce it on more than one box.


 IF I hit 6 then 9 on the menu to try to go into the locals menu it will usually reboot immediately . Sometimes it won't even go fully into the locals sub menu and it will reboot like it did last night. Sometimes it will go to scan and then reboot.

IF it has just rebooted then it is clear to go into the locals menu to do a scan etc. I wasn't even on an ota channel when I did the reboot. I was watching a recorded show and it rebooted. I notice this happens a lot more as the day gets later when it reboots if I try to go into the locals menu . Last night it happened at 11:30 pm . Just now I tried to reproduce it and it didn't happen at 3:20pm. I will try later tonight and see what happens.

By the way all my ota timers are manual timers as I don't get guide data for my area . They are also set as daily timers.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

boylehome said:


> Ron,
> 
> "F" is on a completely separate system including OTA antenna. It shares the same power from the line to the house but the circuitry is supplied is from a different panel. "B, D, & E" share the same DPP44 switch, OTA system, and power source. "B" uses the cable with the power inserter.
> 
> If you have either Version "B, D, or F" try this. Go into Timers select an event, then Edit and change the Frequency, then Done. Then do Menu -> 6 -> 9 and move the cursor to any function and press the select button. That is all it takes for the reset to trigger.
> 
> John


John - really stupid question from me here (the one that's supposed to know all of this stuff)...how do you know which version of 622 you have? I'm not seeing any problems at all with editing timers and then doing anything in the locals menu. No crashes, resets, or anything at all amiss with mine.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Eagles said:


> None of the Closed Captioning issues addressed in this release. As I have just recently been receiving some help with this issue from DBSTalk members who have a direct link to Dish, I wasn't expecting anything to be fixed this time around. This bug is relatively new to the Dish programmers. Just thought I would throw it out there for info purposes.
> The Bugs I'm referring to are:
> No CC support on Dish HD Locals
> Numerous display/font setting bugs
> Occasional missing text bug
> 622 CC decoder has audio/text sync problems


Some of the DishHD locals have CC at this point, but not all. Still working them over with the other ones, though. I'm most concerned about the sync issue, and am hoping now that (knocking on wood bigtime) most of the video jitter problems have been worked out that CC can make it onto their radar, along with the upcoming features that I can't talk about at all at the moment.


----------



## boylehome

Mark Lamutt said:


> John - really stupid question from me here (the one that's supposed to know all of this stuff)...how do you know which version of 622 you have? I'm not seeing any problems at all with editing timers and then doing anything in the locals menu. No crashes, resets, or anything at all amiss with mine.


Mark,

The version letter is found at the end of the number sequence on a label located on the back of the receiver in the area where the phone line input is located. Not long after the release of the 622 someone discovered the letter and it seems to have changed on a monthly basis with receivers released. I think F is the latest and G should be showing up if not already out.

From your post and Ron's, I'm beginning to think I just have three strange receivers.

John


----------



## wje

lionsrule said:


> MAJOR issues with OTA reception now.
> 
> wwmt 3.1 (cbs) no change
> wood 8.1 (nbc) unwatchable most of the time
> wxmi 17.1 (fox) bouncing all over the place
> wotv 41.1 (abc) completely GONE
> wzzm 13.1 (abc) completely GONE
> 
> ALL of these are working just FINE with the built in tuners on my other tvs
> 
> This is a big time problem that I hope is fixed by Sept Football and new shows!!
> 
> Dish is pushing me right into Direct's arms (especially since kazoo/grand rapids area is slated to have locals in HD soon).


I wouldn't rush into that if I were you. I just left D*, mostly for the same reasons! Check out some of the HR10-250 discussions on Tivocommunity. You'll see many of the same gripes there. Its OTA tuner in particular is a piece of junk.

As for the update, I haven't seen any problems. Then again, I didn't have any problems before, except for the PIP/shared mode reset issue, which was easily avoidable. All in all, I've been MUCH happier with the 622 than with D*'s HR10-250.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

boylehome said:


> Mark,
> 
> The version letter is found at the end of the number sequence on a label located on the back of the receiver in the area where the phone line input is located. Not long after the release of the 622 someone discovered the letter and it seems to have changed on a monthly basis with receivers released. I think F is the latest and G should be showing up if not already out.
> 
> From your post and Ron's, I'm beginning to think I just have three strange receivers.
> 
> John


That would explain it then, as this one that I have now is a version C. What is your bootstrap version? Mine's RBDD


----------



## boylehome

Mark Lamutt said:


> That would explain it then, as this one that I have now is a version C. What is your bootstrap version? Mine's RBDD


All my receivers are 1710 RBDD. I never had the "C" but I did have an "A" which was the first receiver where the bug was present in February or March. My signature has all the receiver data.


----------



## High def mon

Received L3.60 last night. Nothing has changed.
Was having problems with 004 (check switch screen) during pip swap.
I'll keep this forum apprised.


----------



## Doggfather

well it didnt fix my hdmi which 359 killed... sooo its time for me to request a new receiver from them. I waited patiently and i had enough now. ;0 New receiver time... I am not getting what i paid for... Digital HD... 

-Dogg


----------



## Ron Barry

boylehome said:


> Ron,
> 
> "F" is on a completely separate system including OTA antenna. It shares the same power from the line to the house but the circuitry is supplied is from a different panel. "B, D, & E" share the same DPP44 switch, OTA system, and power source. "B" uses the cable with the power inserter.
> 
> If you have either Version "B, D, or F" try this. Go into Timers select an event, then Edit and change the Frequency, then Done. Then do Menu -> 6 -> 9 and move the cursor to any function and press the select button. That is all it takes for the reset to trigger.
> 
> John


My new version looks like it is a C model. I basically repeated your steps with no luck. I will try downstairs. Does this only happen when you update an OTA timer or also with Dish HD. Almost wonder in your case could you get it to happen with no OTA channels in the picture.

I wonder if the issues that you and Mike is seeing are releated to your OTA feeds. Possible something in one of the channels the 622 is having trouble with. Wonder if it is a case where the 622 needs to be more robust in handling suspect data. I will try to reproduct this one tomorrow.


----------



## boylehome

Ron Barry said:


> Does this only happen when you update an OTA timer or also with Dish HD.


 Ron,

This happens with both OTA timers and Dish HD. I have one Dish SD that I can change, it is affected as well.



Ron Barry said:


> I wonder if the issues that you and Mike is seeing are related to your OTA feeds. Possible something in one of the channels the 622 is having trouble with. Wonder if it is a case where the 622 needs to be more robust in handling suspect data. I will try to reproduce this one tomorrow.


These are good questions. I don't think that it is related to my OTA feeds, but who knows? Say it was realted to the feeds, then why is my version E unaffected by the bug?

If I didn't have timers that I didn't want to lose (programs that are off for the summer but due to return in the fall) I would be willing to clear all of them and clear all the OTA channels then then test by creating Dish SD timers then going into local channels, Dish HD channels then going into local channels, and lastly OTA timers then going into local channels. Again I really thought that this bug was fixed until L360.

At this point I feel that version C and E are exempt form the bug. Is there another administrator/moderator out there with a version B, D, or F that could test this?

John


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Like I said earlier , I wasn't even watching an ota channel when I attempted to go into the locals menu and it rebooted. I also tried several times last night at different times to repeat the reboot and no go. I can't pin point what makes it reboot . Sometimes it happens late at night and other times it doesn't. But usually when I need to go into the locals menu I get a reboot.


----------



## boylehome

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Like I said earlier , I wasn't even watching an ota channel when I attempted to go into the locals menu and it rebooted. I also tried several times last night at different times to repeat the reboot and no go. I can't pin point what makes it reboot . Sometimes it happens late at night and other times it doesn't. But usually when I need to go into the locals menu I get a reboot.


Mike if have read my posts you see that it happens with mine when I do something to the timers then go into the Local Channels (ota channel). If I modify a timer in the morning but then need to reacquire a Local Channel due to some problem in the evening. Hours later, when I go into Local Channels it will still cause the reset because a timer was tampered with.

Can you look on the label located on the back of your 622 and look for the letter that is at the end of a sequence of number on a label located near the phone plug input and tell us what that letter is?

Try this, then report on what happens. Do a power button reset. Once the 622 is up and running again, go directly into the Local Channels and attempt a Scan. If it causes a reset I would conclude that the problem is isolated to the channel acquiring process and the OTA tuner. I would then check your OTA connections including grounds, then do the test again. If it still resets, call Dish and request a replacement receiver. If it works fine then there is some process that is being performed before that is causing the trigger which is a software issue.


----------



## Ron Barry

boylehome said:


> Ron,
> 
> This happens with both OTA timers and Dish HD. I have one Dish SD that I can change, it is affected as well.
> 
> These are good questions. I don't think that it is related to my OTA feeds, but who knows? Say it was realted to the feeds, then why is my version E unaffected by the bug?
> 
> If I didn't have timers that I didn't want to lose (programs that are off for the summer but due to return in the fall) I would be willing to clear all of them and clear all the OTA channels then then test by creating Dish SD timers then going into local channels, Dish HD channels then going into local channels, and lastly OTA timers then going into local channels. Again I really thought that this bug was fixed until L360.
> 
> At this point I feel that version C and E are exempt form the bug. Is there another administrator/moderator out there with a version B, D, or F that could test this?
> 
> John


You make a good point on why it is not effected on E. One thing you do mention is having to reaquire a station due to a problem in the evening. Does this happen a lot. With my OTA channels I have not had to go into the local configuration screen for months.

I will check the box I have downstairs and see what version it is. If it is not a C or E I will try to do your tests downstairs to see if I can get it to happen.

How often do you guys access the local configuration screen? I usually just set it once and that is it.


----------



## boylehome

Ron Barry said:


> One thing you do mention is having to reaquire a station due to a problem in the evening. Does this happen a lot.


Here in good old DMA 130, yes it happens a lot. It is necessary as a station will start broadcasting corrupted data. The 622 is rigid and will not work with bad channel mapping. It isn't always necessary to actually reacquire the channel as it is still there, but doing an Add Channel is a good indicator to identify what kind of problem the station is having so I can report it to them.



> How often do you guys access the local configuration screen?


For the reasons stated above, plus there are rumors that a LP station may begin broadcasting in digital, quite a few times so to identify problems and check for new channels. Maybe once a week.


----------



## pbrown

DonLandis said:


> Video stutter: I thought they had this fixed two weeks ago at the MP4 encode end based on my observations. When I first got the 622 and upgraded to Plt. sub, I noticed lots of judder pan artifacts on StarzHD and NGHD channels. For the past two weeks, I hadn't noticed any artifacts at all. No change from that after L360 either.


I have had video stutter on both recorded and live programming since 360 came out. I don't think they quite have it down, but it has gotten a little better. Actually, I think this release may be a little worse for me in terms of stutter.


----------



## lionsrule

3.60 is the DEVIL.....maybe


As I've said before, I lost nearly all local HD ota stuff. I had another 622 (unused/never hooked up) boxed up and ready to send back to dish (from a different issue). Well, not being one to shy away from experimenting, I decided to test it for OTA issues before sending it back to dish tomorrow....and guess what...all of my OTA's are rock solid!!!

This brings up several issues. First, because this other 622 has not been activated since 3.60 existed, it is running on 3.59. Therefore, I really have no way of knowing whether is a software conflict problem or the OTA tuner in my original box going to crap. Your guess is good as mine. I guess I'll know after I activate the replacement box and get 3.60 in it. Anyone know if 3.60 is in WIDE RELEASE??


----------



## lionsrule

Just got done forcing my replacement 622 to get 3.60....and.....

NO PROBLEMS WITH OTA's!!!!


All signs point toward hardware problem with prev. 622?

Who cares, I'm good to go now


----------



## Ron Barry

lionsrule said:


> Anyone know if 3.60 is in WIDE RELEASE??


Well if previous HD DVR are any indication, Usually there are not enough unit in the field to warrent a roll out and it goes WIDE on day one. However, It does take while to get to all the receivers.

I could be wrong here, but I have not seen any indication of a stagged release.


----------



## klaatu

I had no problem with HD Audio sync before L3.60. Now I have a sporadic sync problem.

Has anyone else had this problem with L3.60?

It is most notable on the Seattle HD-Locals (6414-16). But also observed on VOOM NEWS and Local OTA-HD.


----------



## Ron Barry

boylehome said:


> Here in good old DMA 130, yes it happens a lot. It is necessary as a station will start broadcasting corrupted data. The 622 is rigid and will not work with bad channel mapping. It isn't always necessary to actually reacquire the channel as it is still there, but doing an Add Channel is a good indicator to identify what kind of problem the station is having so I can report it to them.
> 
> For the reasons stated above, plus there are rumors that a LP station may begin broadcasting in digital, quite a few times so to identify problems and check for new channels. Maybe once a week.


Wonder if there is some relationship to your external environment. I have not had to mess with my channel mapping in over 2 months. Also I find Mikes post interesting because it seems to be time related to later in the day in terms of occurance.

I have a B unit downstairs and I gave that a try and was also not able to duplicate the problem. I forgot how quickly it takes to scan the channels compared to how fast the 811 and 921 did.

Is there anyone you know of Boylehome in your area that can give this one a test? Definitely something there, however, it also definitely seems to not just be the fact of coming in and out of the local screen from what I can see.


----------



## klaatu

Additional Info:
When I entered MENU-6-9 "Local Channels", the 622 immediately rebooted. Then the OTA channels worked as usual.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's a new one on me.

I was watching KING-TV OTA digital station and suddenly I received an Error 004, run checkswitch. What does check switch have to do with the OTA Antenna/Tuner? (BTW: I have no switch, but I am Aware that the Dish1000 looks like a switch to the receiver.)

I tried changing the channel to a SAT HD - worked fine, same thing with changing to any other non-OTA station.
(I captured this).

GIVE ME L3.59 BACK!!

So far I have had 2 catastrophic problems with L3.60 that I have not had previously.


----------



## Bogey62

pbrown said:


> I have had video stutter on both recorded and live programming since 360 came out. I don't think they quite have it down, but it has gotten a little better. Actually, I think this release may be a little worse for me in terms of stutter.


Same here. I had hoped and prayed that they fixed my NUMBER ONE issue with the 622, the damned video stuttering! It seems better for me, but it is still there and not reliable enough to start dubbing the 60+ hours of movies that have been sitting on the box for months. 

Also, my unit has had two spontaneous reboots in the past 2 days. One was while watching HBOHD (the picture froze for about 20 seconds and then the unit rebooted), and the other was while recording from IFC (a recorded show was split into two parts with about a 4 minute missing gap). This has only rarely happened before 3.60 for me.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Ron Barry said:


> Wonder if there is some relationship to your external environment. I have not had to mess with my channel mapping in over 2 months. Also I find Mikes post interesting because it seems to be time related to later in the day in terms of occurance.
> 
> I have a B unit downstairs and I gave that a try and was also not able to duplicate the problem. I forgot how quickly it takes to scan the channels compared to how fast the 811 and 921 did.
> 
> Is there anyone you know of Boylehome in your area that can give this one a test? Definitely something there, however, it also definitely seems to not just be the fact of coming in and out of the local screen from what I can see.


 I just tried to set up a once only manual timer for today at 10:00 pm for my news on my ota station. I also went into my Mon-Fri manual timer and edited the time by one minute. I then went into the menu and tried to enter the locals menu and boom a REBOOT without me ever entering the sub menu. I tried to duplicate this on Sat and Sunday all day but it only happened once I tried to change the time on my timer. I also have no ota timers set up on Sat or Sunday normally. This definately has something to do with my manual ota timers.


----------



## Mando

Well...Friday morning I woke up to a 061 Boot Recovery screen. It has been cycling over and over on the 061 screen. Dish is sending me a new 622.

I'm a new Dish/622 customer of all of 4 days...luckily...I still had my ReplayTV PVRs with content on them...otherwise, my kids and wife would have had my a$$ on a plate!


----------



## keenan

pbrown said:


> I have had video stutter on both recorded and live programming since 360 came out. I don't think they quite have it down, but it has gotten a little better. Actually, I think this release may be a little worse for me in terms of stutter.





Bogey62 said:


> Same here. I had hoped and prayed that they fixed my NUMBER ONE issue with the 622, the damned video stuttering! It seems better for me, but it is still there and not reliable enough to start dubbing the 60+ hours of movies that have been sitting on the box for months.


Golly, gosh, darn,(had to use those words to help keep my blood pressure down-  ) when, o' when, is Dish going to fix this problem?? I've watched 2 shows, two, 1+1=2, since L3.60, both recorded, Deadwood and Brotherhood, and they both had moments of jerkiness or stuttering. This is just unacceptable. I do hope Dish is working diligently to correct this problem as it gives the impression that the 622 is a piece of junk, something that I don't believe it is, but, my Comcast DVR doesn't do this, and my DirecTV HD-TiVo doesn't do it either. Obviously, it's not life-threatening, but it is sure gol' dang annoying, not to mention how it ruins being immersed in the viewing experience, I'm constantly reminded that I have a buggy piece of hardware right in the middle of Al Swearengen having a heart-to-heart with "Chief".


----------



## Ron Barry

Mark has already commented on how much effort Dish is putting towards correcting jitters. I personlly have not seen any jitters since L3.60 was pushed. Then again I saw very little with L3.59. Very occassional. Hard to say if L3.60 has improved the jitters for me, but so far so good. 

Remember guys.. Support forum so lets not wander off into the rock throwing area. I will put up a poll in a few days to get the finger in the wind feel for L3.60. 

Personally I watched various parts of movies and different content over the weekend. Lets give it a few days and then see how we all feel. Keep the input common. good stuff.


----------



## Ron Barry

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I just tried to set up a once only manual timer for today at 10:00 pm for my news on my ota station. I also went into my Mon-Fri manual timer and edited the time by one minute. I then went into the menu and tried to enter the locals menu and boom a REBOOT without me ever entering the sub menu. I tried to duplicate this on Sat and Sunday all day but it only happened once I tried to change the time on my timer. I also have no ota timers set up on Sat or Sunday normally. This definately has something to do with my manual ota timers.


Mike,

I tried setting up some manual timers (Something I never did before) and then tried changing priority and type of timer in between accessing the Local screen and could not get my box to reboot. Something is defintiely there since we have seen 3 similar sounding reboots. I will continue to play with this scenario over the week to see if I can get my receiver to reboot.

The issues you guys are seeing from my vantage point does not look like a simple bug when accessing that screen. Thing there might be other factors that trigger this defect. Would be nice to find.

Cheers,

Ron


----------



## RobbinMerritt

Sunday night an "All" timer for Grey's Anatomy on my local ABC (HD SAT) didn't record anything. The guide and schedule showed the red circle indicating that it was recording but nothing showed up on the program list and the red front panel light was not on. I rebooted and it started recording after the reboot. It had successfully recorded something from Universal HD just an hour before. 

This is the first time since owning a 622 -- just a little over a week -- that I've had a timer missed. I hope this is a random event and not some new bug in 3.60!


----------



## Steve H

This morning after a hard reboot (power was out last night for 4 hours) the old audio out of sync was there!


----------



## lapplegate

Right after I got 360, I noticed some problems with the remote response. I can make a few button pushes and then the receiver quits responding to the remote. I can wait a few seconds (maybe 20 to 30) and it will start working again. Does it with both my universal and Dish remotes. Make skipping commercials useless.
Don,t know if it is because of the new software or not, but that is when it started.


----------



## boylehome

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I just tried to set up a once only manual timer for today at 10:00 pm for my news on my ota station. I also went into my Mon-Fri manual timer and edited the time by one minute. I then went into the menu and tried to enter the locals menu and boom a REBOOT without me ever entering the sub menu. I tried to duplicate this on Sat and Sunday all day but it only happened once I tried to change the time on my timer. I also have no ota timers set up on Sat or Sunday normally. This definitely has something to do with my manual ota timers.


Mike,

Your post gives me some comfort. Not that I think that this bug is a good thing, however I don't consider it critical, it is good to know that I'm not alone. It seems that this bug affects version A, B, D, & F. Version C and E seem immune to it. Why it doesn't affect Ron's version B is a mystery. It does seem that it isn't so much the changing priorities but rather actually making a change in a timer that starts the process.

Mike if you would, please let me know the version your receiver.

Thanks,

John


----------



## churoval

pbrown said:


> I have had video stutter on both recorded and live programming since 360 came out. I don't think they quite have it down, but it has gotten a little better. Actually, I think this release may be a little worse for me in terms of stutter.


Same here. I've had video stutter problems since I first got my 622 months ago, but they had significantly gotten better with 3.59. It was so good that I was thinking last week that it had been a couple of weeks since I'd seen a stutter. Now the stutter is back worse than ever with 3.60 on both recorded and live programming.


----------



## voripteth

Is the video stutter problem on the Recording end or the Playback end? I have 3.60 and saw some definite stutter on a movie I recorded with 3.59. Should I expect the jitter to be gone by playing back with 3.60?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Stutter and Jitter are 2 different things, at least in the beta community. Jitter is on the decoding (playback) end, and looks like frames are being dropped, resulting in a jittery image. Stutter (or judder if you prefer) is on the encoding end (ie, the signal is already compromised before it even gets to your receiver), and results from low bitrates and/or low resolutions at the uplink center.

Stutter cannot be fixed by a software upgrade. Jitter can be (some fixes are in there now, and it's still being worked on).


----------



## Bradtothebone

This isn't a "bug," per se, but I've noticed that the OTA signal strength scale is different after L360. Previously, all my OTA's were in the 95-100 range, and now they're in the 75-85 range. No difference in reliability, though. Anyone else seeing this?

Brad


----------



## SMinHD

Bradtothebone said:


> This isn't a "bug," per se, but I've noticed that the OTA signal strength scale is different after L360. Previously, all my OTA's were in the 95-100 range, and now they're in the 75-85 range. No difference in reliability, though. Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> Brad


Mine are still 90-100, no drop at all.


----------



## Ron Barry

boylehome said:


> Mike,
> 
> Your post gives me some comfort. Not that I think that this bug is a good thing, however I don't consider it critical, it is good to know that I'm not alone. It seems that this bug affects version A, B, D, & F. Version C and E seem immune to it. Why it doesn't affect Ron's version B is a mystery. It does seem that it isn't so much the changing priorities but rather actually making a change in a timer that starts the process.
> 
> Mike if you would, please let me know the version your receiver.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


Here is the test I performed.

boylehome: 
Create a few Timers both OTA and non OTA. 
Went into locals config and did a scan. 
Changed the type of timer from All to new and changed priority. 
Went into local config and did another scan.

Mike D-CO5: 
Create a manual timer
Went into locals config and did a scan. 
Changed the type of timer from daily to weekly and priority
Went into local config and did another scan.

I tried a number of variations but could not get my box to reboot. Is there anything that I might have missed here?


----------



## boylehome

Ron Barry said:


> Here is the test I performed.
> 
> boylehome:
> Create a few Timers both OTA and non OTA.
> Went into locals config and did a scan.
> Changed the type of timer from All to new and changed priority.
> Went into local config and did another scan.
> 
> I tried a number of variations but could not get my box to reboot. Is there anything that I might have missed here?


Ron,

It appears that you have properly performed the test. Mine trigger when the second step of your procedure is omitted. Try modifying an existing timer then do the Local Configuration (if you have not tried it that way yet). Did you perform it on both your version B & C?

John


----------



## Ron Barry

Yep.. I will give it another try to make sure I did not goof, but I did perform it on both boxes.


----------



## keenan

Ron Barry said:


> Mark has already commented on how much effort Dish is putting towards correcting jitters. I personlly have not seen any jitters since L3.60 was pushed. Then again I saw very little with L3.59. Very occassional. Hard to say if L3.60 has improved the jitters for me, but so far so good.
> 
> Remember guys.. Support forum so lets not wander off into the rock throwing area. I will put up a poll in a few days to get the finger in the wind feel for L3.60.
> 
> Personally I watched various parts of movies and different content over the weekend. Lets give it a few days and then see how we all feel. Keep the input common. good stuff.


My intention was not to throw rocks, I'm just disappointed that this problem continues. I tried to just ignore it and hoped it would go away, maybe FW upgrades would fix it, so far it hasn't. The fact that it happened in the only two things I recorded/watched over the weekend is extremely depressing. I'll be recording/watching "The Closer/Saved" tonight and hopefully there will be no judder, hopefully the occurrences during both "Deadwood" and "Brotherhood" were anomalies.

The thing that really bothers me is that some folks have the problem and some apparently don't which would indicate there are some definite differences in hardware and that's the sort of situation that makes a firmware engineer's job a nightmare. And, I am really not into playing the STB swapout game just to try and find an STB that doesn't exhibit the problem.

Could this problem be due to different HDD manufacturers, or even lot numbers..? I just have a hard time understanding how it could happen on some machines and not on others.

It's been mentioned that they are working on the problem, do they know what is causing the problem and are having trouble resolving it, or are they still trying to determine what the source of the problem is? I really, really, hope it's the first and not the second, because if it's the second this could go on indefinitely, not a pretty picture(pun intended). 

Someone asked if the judder was present during playback or both playback and live, I don't know, everything I watch is recorded playback. I'll try and watch "The Closer" live tonight and see if it happens.

At this point, due to this issue, which is the only issue I have currently with the 622, I'm really missing my 942 as it never had any problems, especially as annoying as this one.


----------



## keenan

Mark Lamutt said:


> Stutter and Jitter are 2 different things, at least in the beta community. Jitter is on the decoding (playback) end, and looks like frames are being dropped, resulting in a jittery image. Stutter (or judder if you prefer) is on the encoding end (ie, the signal is already compromised before it even gets to your receiver), and results from low bitrates and/or low resolutions at the uplink center.
> 
> Stutter cannot be fixed by a software upgrade. Jitter can be (some fixes are in there now, and it's still being worked on).


Correct me if I'm wrong, but per your definitions, everything we are seeing is jitter, and since everything is buffered it's impossible to know if the incoming signal has the problem or not? Which also should mean that it doesn't matter if you're watching "live" or from recorded playback since essentially everything you see is from a recording?

BTW, I like the term "judder" as it looks exactly like what you would see with a poor PAL>NTSC conversion.


----------



## Ron Barry

Sorry Keenan. I was not pointing you out specifically just thought it was a good point to remind folks since some of the posts were starting to wonder that way. I apologize if it sounded that way. 

As for the issue, My take with these type of issues is that they are hard to track down and squash. As to some having it and some not, well I personally feel it is because we all have different TVs and watch different content. My gut is that the trigger for this type of issues might be content related so that would explain why some see it more frequently than not. 

Even with L.359 I only saw it on a rare occassion and it seem to self correct and to me was minor in nature. Others I am sure would find it more annoying and would consider what I consider as minor as being major. PQ type issues are always subjective. Heck, I have relatives that can't tell the difference between HD and SD quality.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

boylehome said:


> Mike,
> 
> Your post gives me some comfort. Not that I think that this bug is a good thing, however I don't consider it critical, it is good to know that I'm not alone. It seems that this bug affects version A, B, D, & F. Version C and E seem immune to it. Why it doesn't affect Ron's version B is a mystery. It does seem that it isn't so much the changing priorities but rather actually making a change in a timer that starts the process.
> 
> Mike if you would, please let me know the version your receiver.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


 I believe it is a model D receiver.


----------



## keenan

Ron Barry said:


> Sorry Keenan. I was not pointing you out specifically just thought it was a good point to remind folks since some of the posts were starting to wonder that way. I apologize if it sounded that way.
> 
> As for the issue, My take with these type of issues is that they are hard to track down and squash. As to some having it and some not, well I personally feel it is because we all have different TVs and watch different content. My gut is that the trigger for this type of issues might be content related so that would explain why some see it more frequently than not.
> 
> Even with L.359 I only saw it on a rare occassion and it seem to self correct and to me was minor in nature. Others I am sure would find it more annoying and would consider what I consider as minor as being major. PQ type issues are always subjective. Heck, I have relatives that can't tell the difference between HD and SD quality.


Not a problem. 

As far as the juddering being related to different displays, I don't see that as being possible. Different content, yes, that could be possible. All I watch is HD content, and actually, all I watch is MPEG2 HD content as I really have not spent much time with the local HD since it left a lot to be desired initially, although a recent look at it seemed to indicate it was getting better.

So, watching MPEG2 HD content, something I did with the 942, which never had this problem, and then having the problem with the 622, is aggravating. It's like OK, what's changed between to the two STBs, and the answer would seem to be related to the the MPEG4 addition in the 622.

I do recall the MPEG4 1080i local channels(SF market) having a lot of trouble when first rolled out and have gotten better only recently. Especially the 1080i CBS station here, it exhibited massive stuttering, or juddering. On a recent look it appears to be resolved although I haven't spent much time looking at it critically yet.

As I noted earlier, if it happens on only some of the STBs and not all of them then that doesn't say much for the quality control and/or manufacturing of the STB. I have to wonder if it's a case of the viewer just not seeing, or realizing, what they are seeing when it happens as it can be very subtle and it even takes me a few moments to catch that it is indeed happening. Not doubting anyone's word here, just that it seems more logical that it's happening on all STBs and that folks are just not catching it. At least from an engineering and firmware standpoint that would be the better scenario as opposed to trying to solve an issue that is sporadic among a random number of STBs.

But if the "word" is that Dish engineers are aware of the problem and are working to resolve it, then that's the best we can hope for. I'm just a bit gunshy being a Comcast customer as well where they would tell you there's nothing wrong even if the STB was on fire. 

IOW, hopefully it's not a situation where they say "issue A has been fixed so let's move on to issue B" all the while some of us are still having the problem.


----------



## michaeltm99

Does anyone know if the receivers they replace the problematic ones are refurbished or new?


----------



## Ron Barry

Personally Keenan.. I think that all the boxes can exhibit the issue, however, like you mentioned it can be very subtle. Heck sometimes I think I see the issues, it corrects itself. Times when this has happend, I have played the scene back and it is no longer there. 

Also it is possible that different channels may trigger the issue more frequently so if you are one that does not watch that particular channel you may not see it. 

All I can say for me is that it improved significantly with L3.59 and I seen a slight improvement with L3.60. Infact I don't think I have seen a case on L3.60 in my environment. 

My point on the PQ comment was basically that people have different sensor levels up picking up things like this. To some, these type of issues stick out like sour thumbs while others don't notice it at all. You also need to factor in that HD content covers a wide range in terms of the quality it delivers. Not all HD is equal for sure and it makes it very hard to determine if it is stream or receiver based IMHO. 

Well I have beaten this one to death.... Well lets hope things continue to improve and that this issues dies as quick death as possible.


----------



## keenan

Ron Barry said:


> Well I have beaten this one to death.... Well lets hope things continue to improve and that this issues dies as quick death as possible.


Amen.


----------



## HDlover

The 622 runs very hot, this could be the cause of a lot of problems. I'm blowing a fan on mine now. Hopefully this will fix the few intermitant problems I've had.


----------



## nightfly85

I have with the latest update, started noticing jitter on DVR playback.

If it were heat related, it would just crash.

This is a new issue with 3.60, just like the audio dropout/sync issues were new in 3.59 but seemed to be fixed in 3.60.


----------



## keenan

HDlover said:


> The 622 runs very hot, this could be the cause of a lot of problems. I'm blowing a fan on mine now. Hopefully this will fix the few intermitant problems I've had.


Doubt it very much, mine runs "cool" with an average HDD temp of 107, a high a 123. It could be possible that high bitrate signals could be taxing the video decoder chip, heating it up, but those things are designed to run with a pretty wide range of temps. The 622 was engineered to report HDD temps rather than chip temps so you'd have to imagine that chip temps were not a concern. Maybe that's where the problem is, a chip is getting too hot, but that's the sort of thing they could test on a bench and come to a decisive conclusion. Of course, for the conspiracy theorists, they may already know that's the problem but have deemed it too expensive to fix versus the complaints they get, sort of like Pinto gas tanks.

P.S. Watched both "The Closer" and "Saved" tonight and did not have any judder, although there was one instance of pixelation with loss of audio during "The Closer".


----------



## Mark Lamutt

keenan - to answer your questions:



keenan said:


> It's been mentioned that they are working on the problem, do they know what is causing the problem and are having trouble resolving it, or are they still trying to determine what the source of the problem is?


They know what the jitter problem is and what's causing it. It's not a simple fix.



keenan said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but per your definitions, everything we are seeing is jitter, and since everything is buffered it's impossible to know if the incoming signal has the problem or not? Which also should mean that it doesn't matter if you're watching "live" or from recorded playback since essentially everything you see is from a recording?
> 
> BTW, I like the term "judder" as it looks exactly like what you would see with a poor PAL>NTSC conversion.


Actually, I suspect most of what everyone calls jitter is in fact judder. If the problem looks like a bad PAL to NTSC conversion, or if it looks like a bad 3:2 pulldown conversion from 24 fps to 30 fps, then you are seeing judder which is caused at the uplink center and has absolutely nothing to do with the 622 software. For these instances, you need to be sending email to [email protected] to complain about the low resolution/bitrates being used.

Jitter looks like you're watching a broadcast at 15 fps, dropping every other frame or so. Almost like a stobe effect, without a change in brightness or contrast.

I do believe there's definitely still a software issue here that isn't yet fixed, but I also think that there's other issues at work here that aren't being caused by the 622.


----------



## keenan

Mark, thanks for the reply, it's good to know they aware of the cause and are working on it.

What I'm seeing is jitter by your definition, it's much more pronounced than typical judder such as from PAL>NTSC conversions. A certain degree of judder can be seen on occasion on some of the movie channels, especially during panning, but that's to be expected and not something I really have an issue with. The strobe like effect of jitter though is and hopefully they will have it squared away at least by the time the fall TV season starts.

BTW, had some Steven Seagal movie playing in the background last night and it looked spectacular PQ-wise, wasn't paying close enough attention to see if there was any jitter, but the PQ was outstanding, too bad the movie itself wasn't. 

P.S. What is causing the problem specifically, or have they not giving that much detail about it?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

keenan said:


> P.S. What is causing the problem specifically, or have they not giving that much detail about it?


Sorry, can't comment on that.


----------



## keenan

hmm...well, hopefully it will be rectified in the next 4-6 weeks otherwise I'll need to send it back to them as in even the most basic sense of the word, the unit is defective if it can't consistently play video without that problem.


----------



## boylehome

Ron Barry said:


> Is there anyone you know of Boylehome in your area that can give this one a test? Definitely something there, however, it also definitely seems to not just be the fact of coming in and out of the local screen from what I can see.


Ron,

I've been looking but no success yet. By chance do you use your 622's with a DPP44?


----------



## HDlover

What causes the flutter- wavy, like speed fluctuations on a VHS tape- I have seen when first viewing from sleep mode? Maybe the HD coming up to speed?

As far as heat fixing, I have the original Panasonic OTA tuner and Panasonic did a fan upgrade to those. They had a free swap out by mail. It seems the 622 needs a bigger fan also. With my fan blowing on it, it is cool to the touch. Without it I could fry eggs on it. So far no problems since the fan- knock on wood.


----------



## Ron Barry

boylehome said:


> Ron,
> 
> I've been looking but no success yet. By chance do you use your 622's with a DPP44?


Yep... I have a Dish 1000 and a Dish 500 hooked up to a DPP44 and I pick up 110, 119, 129 and 148. My equipment is about a year old.


----------



## Bogey62

Mark Lamutt said:


> Jitter looks like you're watching a broadcast at 15 fps, dropping every other frame or so. Almost like a stobe effect, without a change in brightness or contrast.
> 
> I do believe there's definitely still a software issue here that isn't yet fixed, but I also think that there's other issues at work here that aren't being caused by the 622.


I call it the "web cam effect" and it's very annoying and inexcusable after 5 months.

This should be the number one priority, period.

I guess this is what I get for being an early adopter, first it was the 721 and now it's the 622. Sorry, but I really dislike being a beta tester, again, on my dime.


----------



## Bill R

Bogey62 said:


> I guess this is what I get for being an early adopter, first it was the 721 and now it's the 622. Sorry, but I really dislike being a beta tester, again, on my dime.


I have the same two receivers and I haven't had anywhere near the problems that you have had and I'll bet that my receivers are used as much or more than yours. The grand kids are here several times a week and they really give the 622 a workout. In the early days they managed to lock it up quite often but lately it has been very reliable.

I wonder if some people are having more problems with some types of receiver/LNB combinations? All my LNBs and switches are legancy. Maybe we need to do a poll on that.


----------



## TBoneit

The only problem I had with the 721 was getting it to download the original software when it was installed. It was working fine until friday when I pulled it to install the 622. I'll most likely be running a second feed into the other room where lives a 501 right now and then put the 721 there as it will hold more and has dual tuners and as I said was working really reliable.


----------



## boylehome

Ron Barry said:


> Yep... I have a Dish 1000 and a Dish 500 hooked up to a DPP44 and I pick up 110, 119, 129 and 148. My equipment is about a year old.


Ron,

I located another 622 user in my DMA. They have a version B. They have no issue when performing the procedure. So, I guess it is isolated to my environment. Sure hope I can figure out what it is. I may check all receiver settings then give you the data so to see if there is something with them that is causing the problem.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Ron Barry

What you might want to try to issolate this problem is to remove all OTA channels about one or two and see if you can reproduce the problem (Ofcourse if this is possible since I know that can be a pain if you have a lot of timers associated with the OTA channels). My gut is telling me that perhaps there is something particular to the OTA channels in your box. But then again... I would expect you to see it on all the boxes then unless there is difference between the one that does not have the issue vs. the ones that do. 

Does the user in your area have OTA and do they have the same OTA channels in the 622?


----------



## boylehome

Ron Barry said:


> What you might want to try to isolate this problem is to remove all OTA channels about one or two and see if you can reproduce the problem (Of course if this is possible since I know that can be a pain if you have a lot of timers associated with the OTA channels). My gut is telling me that perhaps there is something particular to the OTA channels in your box. But then again... I would expect you to see it on all the boxes then unless there is difference between the one that does not have the issue vs. the ones that do.
> 
> Does the user in your area have OTA and do they have the same OTA channels in the 622?


Ron,

I removed all the OTA channels from my version B. I then went and changed an existing timer. I went into Local Channels, the reset still occurred.

I'm going to try a sequential change of settings in Installation and Preferences, then do a Local Channels after each individual change. If nothing changes, then I'll delete all the timers and OTA locals and start from scratch then go from there.

Yes, the person with version B has the exact same channels.

John


----------



## Ron Barry

boylehome said:


> Ron,
> 
> I removed all the OTA channels from my version B. I then went and changed an existing timer. I went into Local Channels, the reset still occurred.
> 
> I'm going to try a sequential change of settings in Installation and Preferences, then do a Local Channels after each individual change. If nothing changes, then I'll delete all the timers and OTA locals and start from scratch then go from there.
> 
> Yes, the person with version B has the exact same channels.
> 
> John


If you give this a try.. Be sure to do a hard reboot after you removed all the channels to make sure there is nothing left laying around. It still is possible that something might be left laying around since based on the screen you get when exiting the 622 something is writting to non-volative storage but best to give our best effort at a clean system.


----------



## boylehome

Ron Barry said:


> If you give this a try.. Be sure to do a hard reboot after you removed all the channels to make sure there is nothing left laying around. It still is possible that something might be left laying around since based on the screen you get when exiting the 622 something is writing to non-volatile storage but best to give our best effort at a clean system.


Ron,

I solved the problem. Version B, D, F all have more that 45 timers. Version E only has 11. Rather than remove any timers, I made 50 timers total timers on E. Guess what? Now it has the reboot bug. Having so many timers must put the memory on the verge of full. I did the test twice. All I have to do is go from timers into Local Channels and before doing anything else, BAM, reset!

Could you please make at lease 50 timers then try the procedure?

Thanks,

John

UPDATE:

I tested by deleting 10 timers at a time. Once I got down to 30 the reset bug went away.


----------



## retexan599

boylehome said:


> Ron,
> 
> I solved the problem. Version B, D, F all have more that 45 timers. Version E only has 11.... .


How does one determine which ViP622 version (of the above possibilities) one actually has? Thanks.


----------



## Ron Barry

boylehome said:


> Ron,
> 
> I solved the problem. Version B, D, F all have more that 45 timers. Version E only has 11. Rather than remove any timers, I made 50 timers total timers on E. Guess what? Now it has the reboot bug. Having so many timers must put the memory on the verge of full. I did the test twice. All I have to do is go from timers into Local Channels and before doing anything else, BAM, reset!
> 
> Could you please make at lease 50 timers then try the procedure?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> I tested by deleting 10 timers at a time. Once I got down to 30 the reset bug went away.


I will try this tonight and report back.. Wow if this is it, create catch.

Cheers,

Ron


----------



## Ron Barry

retexan599 said:


> How does one determine which ViP622 version (of the above possibilities) one actually has? Thanks.


Answer here.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=619504&postcount=45


----------



## keenan

I think his question was, how does he determine which "series" his 622 is, A, B, C, D etc.

On the back of the unit, on the serial number tag, there's a letter at the end of the serial number that indicates which "series" the 622 is.


----------



## retexan599

keenan said:


> I think his question was, how does he determine which "series" his 622 is, A, B, C, D etc.
> 
> On the back of the unit, on the serial number tag, there's a letter at the end of the serial number that indicates which "series" the 622 is.


Thanks...mine appears to be a "D" and was installed on 7/15/2006. I have no problems with it, but will keep track.


----------



## Ron Barry

Ron Barry said:


> I will try this tonight and report back.. Wow if this is it, create catch.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ron


WOW.. great catch John.. Once I created more than 50 timers. Actually I created 60, I was able to get the box to reboot. Kudos on making the effort to get a set of steps.. Wonder how many timers Mike has?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

John/Ron - you're talking about more than 50 timer _events_, right? Not more than 50 timers created by some number of timer events less than that? I.e. - when you show the Timers List page, you have more than 50 items listed?


----------



## boylehome

Mark Lamutt said:


> John/Ron - you're talking about more than 50 timer _events_, right? Not more than 50 timers created by some number of timer events less than that? I.e. - when you show the Timers List page, you have more than 50 items listed?


Mark,

Yes. OCD behavior  On one receiver there are 47 separate timers on another 50seperate timers. The F version is set with everything as a backup so must have more than 50, I have yet to check. After I discovered that the total amount of timers triggered the bug, I started deleting them by 10. The bug still hit at 40. The bug didn't hit at 30. So somewhere between 30 and 40 is the magic spot for the bug to cause the reset trigger.

One thing that I noticed when I created the extra 39 timers for my version E, Most were for, "All" episodes. Each time it seemed that it was taking longer for the timer to build as if memory resources were growing smaller or being overtaxed.

John


----------



## StandaVlna

First day after downloading L3.60 HDMI quit working on the replacement 622. The original 622 was replaced because HDMI quit working after 4 months of trouble free service. Last two days I managed to get the HDMI working by disconnecting both ends of HDMI cable then plug the cable back in and soft reboot. Last night I had to reboot twice because after the first reboot there was picture but no sound. After the second reboot I got picture and sound. The average temperature is 114 F and the display is Sony SXRD. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ron Barry

boylehome said:


> Mark,
> 
> Yes. OCD behavior  On one receiver there are 47 separate timers on another 50seperate timers. The F version is set with everything as a backup so must have more than 50, I have yet to check. After I discovered that the total amount of timers triggered the bug, I started deleting them by 10. The bug still hit at 40. The bug didn't hit at 30. So somewhere between 30 and 40 is the magic spot for the bug to cause the reset trigger.
> 
> One thing that I noticed when I created the extra 39 timers for my version E, Most were for, "All" episodes. Each time it seemed that it was taking longer for the timer to build as if memory resources were growing smaller or being overtaxed.
> 
> John


Well in my case John. The extra timers I created were all one time timers and I went up to I believe 60 total timers with most of them being (30 timers) being one shot.

Like I said, excellent detective work and this is what these forums are about. It is always cool when a user is able to provide a set of steps that are easy to follow and show the issue.

Kudos!! Hopefully this is also what Mike is experiencing or perhaps it might be related.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I have 43 timers right now . I have 4 timers that are Mon - Friday/ 29 are new episodes only/ 3 or weekly / 1 is daily / 4 are all episodes/ 1 manual timers for Channel 101 Charlie Chat /1 manual ota timer. So do you suggest that I change my all episodes to weekly instead?

I just tried to enter into the locals menu and BAM REBOOT!


----------



## Ron Barry

Wonder if you issue is related to number of timers. If you are feeling adventurous Mike. You could drop you timer count down to about 30 and see if the problem still occurs. I know that can be a pain, but given Johns experience it might be somehow related and would be nice to know. However, there is a difference between your symptoms. For you it is when you enter the menu for John it is when he does a scan.


----------



## boylehome

Ron Barry said:


> ...However, there is a difference between your symptoms. For you it is when you enter the menu for John it is when he does a scan.


Ron & Mike.

Just to clarify, on my version E when I created timers to total 50, I only had to bring up the Local Channels screen to make the reset bug trigger. Sometimes with the other receivers the same thing would happen. With the other receivers I usually could move the cursor to the available selections and as long as I didn't select any of them the reset didn't occur.

I did just a little more testing today. I went into the receiver with 47 timers and made a change to the frequency. I then returned to normal viewing and left it alone for three hours. I then went into Local Channels and it reset.

John


----------



## Ron Barry

hmmm sounds like Mikes issue could be the the same issue based on your post above. Hard to tell thought, but they are starting to smell the same.


----------



## keenan

Okay, I've got about 5-6 more hours on the 622 and so far I haven't seen any video judder.  Of course, I've probably just jinxed myself, as soon as I go back I'll probably have some.  

My local CBS 1080i station is looking real good as well, best it's ever looked in fact, getting closer to be able to dump Comcast.    

BTW, that TNT Stephen King series has some really outstanding PQ, demo type stuff in fact.


----------



## SonicBee777

Mark Lamutt said:


> ~
> They know what the jitter problem is and what's causing it. It's not a simple fix.
> ~
> Jitter looks like you're watching a broadcast at 15 fps, dropping every other frame or so. Almost like a stobe effect, without a change in brightness or contrast.
> 
> I do believe there's definitely still a software issue here that isn't yet fixed, but I also think that there's other issues at work here that aren't being caused by the 622.


Saw this phenomenon last night (8/3) during the (FSN on Ch417) baseball game, and later on Food (Rachel Travel show). Other channels (3 or 4 sampled) were fine. Baseball was obvious problem. Rachel was harder to tell because a similar effect is often used deliberately. Don't recall seeing it (this obvious at least) prior to L3.60.

We also notice the extended black screen when changing channels now, and a brief frozen frame when the picture finally arrives.


----------



## Steve H

SonicBee777 said:


> We also notice the extended black screen when changing channels now, and a brief frozen frame when the picture finally arrives.


We have been seeing this ever since our first 622 back in April. We are on our 
2nd 622 now. I do think that this problem has gotten worse with the last update (360).


----------



## DAG

One reboot each on each of the past two evenings. Last night I was watching an OTA, tonight, RushHD and the phone rang....caller ID may have done it. I had not seen any reboots with 3.59 in previous weeks.


----------



## CoolGui

So I've had to reboot mine at least 3 times now because of the audio drop-out issue. It's not just the optical either, the audio stops over the HDMI too. I haven't tried the analog outs though... not that I would call that a good solution.


----------



## jsa_usenet

I can confirm, since L3.60, I lost HDMI and RCA/Line out sound after a soft reboot. For that reason, no, I'm not thrilled with the upgrade.


----------



## keenan

Well, tonight at 8pm on the dot, my 622 did a hard reboot, something that it's never done before, and I hope it isn't something that's going to happen again.


----------



## Ron Barry

Keenan.. Did you have any timers that were due to fire then or did multiple timers finish at that time. Was anything happening in terms of using the remote or via timers that could have been a possible trigger for the reboot?


----------



## keenan

I had timers for:

"Deadwood" 9440 for 5:59 to 7:00pm TV1
"The 4400" 105 for 5:59 to 7:05pm TV2
"Rescue Me" 137 for 7:00 to 8:00pm TV1-skipped-duplicate event
"Brotherhood" 9430 for 7:00 to 8:00pm TV1
"Brotherhood" 9430 for 8:00 to 9:00pm TV1 -skipped-duplicate event
"Brotherhood" 9430 for 8:00 to 9:00pm TV1-this event was started manually by me as soon as the 622 was up and running again-this is "Brotherhood", same as the other 2 listings for 9430 on the list-I wanted to make sure I would get the end of the program in case the first timer was halted when the 622 rebooted.

I only had a total of 15 events scheduled through the rest of the listings at the time it rebooted.
I wasn't using the remote at the time it rebooted, I was partially through, about 45 mins, of "Deadwood" playback.


----------



## Ron Barry

Good details keenan. See if I can reproduce it.


----------



## keenan

Thanks, I don't really see where the timers have any sort of conflict..and their scheduling is the same as it's always been for this time period. I have added a few timers for other programs on different channels, but this time period has been constant for many weeks...so I don't know, it's never done it before..


----------



## Bogey62

Since 3.60 I have had two instances where the audio on all channels and DVR events has static in it! A soft reboot is the only fix I have found, thus far.

Also, my 622 has taken to spontaneously rebooting, which rarely happened before 3.60.


----------



## zeekle

I am having issues with losing video when I change to a different input on my tv from the 622 (such as watching a DVD) and come back to the 622 I have no picture. I can push the menu button and the menu comes up (or the guide) but no picture other than that. The only way to fix it is via a reboot.

It does not happen every time. It seems to be rather random. I have not been able to figure out a process to repeat it at will. I would say it happens every few days. 

This is not an HDMI issue as my HDMI port went out weeks ago.


----------



## ronr48

Prior to the software fix L360, I never had a problem with my HDMI setup. A/V receiver is a Denon & TV is a Sharp lcd. Was one of the 1st to get a 622 rcvr installed, early this year. Last night, checked all my system flags. Nothing had been changed on my end. I knew it had to be Dish created. Called them this morning. Went thru all the stuff they say, hold in power button for seven seconds, unplug unit for fifteen seconds, etc. Did not fix problem. Then she wanted me to bypass everything between sat. rvr & TV. I said "You got to be kidding. Do you know what that involves? I refuse to do it." End of quote. During the whole conversation, I kept repeating that the only change in my setup was L360. She did not want to hear it. At this point, she asked me the model number of the TV. Gave it to her. Then, she had me go to the TV connected to T2. Went to menu & read her the hardware, software, bootstrap, etc. info. Guess what? At this point, she finally admitted that there is a software fix coming out in *November* to fix this problem. Wow!! The bottom line is that they are sending me out a new receiver, because that is the only way they can fix the problem at this time. I insisted on a prepaid ship back label. I will keep you posted if this new hardware/firmware fixes the HDMI problem.


----------



## Ron Barry

:welcome_s ronr48. 

If you do a search on this forum, you will see a lot of thread dealing with HDMI and users loosing it. This is not a 3.60 specific issue. There is a lot of opinions as to if what we are seeing is software or hardware based and there is a number of people who have successfully gotten HDMI back up by doing a box swap. 

If you want to read about what others have seen and their experiences. Do a search on HDMI in this forum and you will see some big threads on the topic. 

Glad to have you aboard... Always good to see a new face.


----------



## ronr48

Ron Barry said:


> :welcome_s ronr48.
> 
> If you do a search on this forum, you will see a lot of thread dealing with HDMI and users loosing it. This is not a 3.60 specific issue. There is a lot of opinions as to if what we are seeing is software or hardware based and there is a number of people who have successfully gotten HDMI back up by doing a box swap.
> 
> If you want to read about what others have seen and their experiences. Do a search on HDMI in this forum and you will see some big threads on the topic.
> 
> Glad to have you aboard... Always good to see a new face.


The only point I was trying to make, is that my system performed flawlessly before 3.60. It did not work after. I hope the "box swap" works.


----------



## Ron Barry

Yes.. I understand.. There were also a few folks that posted that the upgrade to 3.59 broke their HDMI. It is possibe, but it also could be that it is coincidental that it broke right after 3.60 update. 

Guess my main point was that people have had good success getting HDMI back with a box swap. Be sure to post back how it works out. 

One thing that entered my mind with the 3.59 posts regarding HDMI failure is that it might be that the HDMI had already failed but required a reboot to actually show up. Just a thought...


----------



## zeekle

Ron are they doing box swaps for HDMI issues? I called a couple of weeks ago and they wouldn't do it for me.


----------



## Ron Barry

Well If you read the threads, a number of people have successfully gotten their box swapped and their HDMI returned. Some have also been not been successful. I think this is handled on a case by case basis and you have to be firm and have some strong points why you feel a swap out is necessary. One of the points, I would make is the fact that you have read that others have had it done and have been successful getting their HDMI back in operation.


----------



## ronr48

zeekle said:


> Ron are they doing box swaps for HDMI issues? I called a couple of weeks ago and they wouldn't do it for me.


Yes, they are doing the swap, because of the HDMI issue, The reason being, a software fix will not be available until November 2006. I was told that at the present time, the only fix is a new box. We will see if this is true when I receive & install it.


----------



## dbconsultant

ronr48 said:


> Yes, they are doing the swap, because of the HDMI issue, The reason being, a software fix will not be available until November 2006. I was told that at the present time, the only fix is a new box. We will see if this is true when I receive & install it.


So if my hdmi dies, if I just hold onto my 622, will the software fix restore it?


----------



## zeekle

Ron Barry said:


> Well If you read the threads, a number of people have successfully gotten their box swapped and their HDMI returned. Some have also been not been successful. I think this is handled on a case by case basis and you have to be firm and have some strong points why you feel a swap out is necessary. One of the points, I would make is the fact that you have read that others have had it done and have been successful getting their HDMI back in operation.


I had read where they had given some out for a while but I hadn't seen anyone readily getting replacements since I made the call on mine and got turned down.


----------



## cnwade

zeekle said:


> I am having issues with losing video when I change to a different input on my tv from the 622 (such as watching a DVD) and come back to the 622 I have no picture. I can push the menu button and the menu comes up (or the guide) but no picture other than that. The only way to fix it is via a reboot.
> 
> It does not happen every time. It seems to be rather random. I have not been able to figure out a process to repeat it at will. I would say it happens every few days.
> 
> This is not an HDMI issue as my HDMI port went out weeks ago.


Mine's not an HDMI issue either, but I'm losing video with component outputs. Just got my 622 L360 installed Sunday 8/6/06 with a new Dish 1000 and DP44 switch. I've gotten video loss the past three nights consistently with this scenario:

1. Start watching a ballgame (mostly all live; maybe with a pause or two)
2. Dinner time! Put the game on pause, hit <PIP>, then <Swap>. Select a decent music channel for background ambiance during our chow down.
3. Dinner's over: the game has been paused for 30-45 minutes.
4. Hit <Swap> - no video of the ballgame! Audio and closed captions are there just fine.

Tried every menu setting I can think of to "reset" video, but the only fix seems to be a power button or power cable reset. Bummer - all the DVR's 30-45 minutes is gone. I've called Support each time, but have given up after > 10 minutes on hold.

I've been with Dish since early 1997 and have gone through virtually every receiver version thay've made (except the early DishPlayers). After going through 3 to 4 721's and a half dozen or so 921's as an "early adopter" I guess I should not be surprised that they do not have it together for the 622. My mistake.

Curt


----------



## Ron Barry

Curt,

Got some detailed steps.. I will have to give this a try. I am sure has you have more time with the 622, your opinion will change. Does this happen 100% of the time?

As a work around.. You might press record and record the game and then change channels to the music. THen when you return just go to the DVR and play the game from there.


----------



## keenan

My 622 has not done any reboots since that initial one, so hopefully it was a one-off anomaly.

Local HD PQ needs work though and I've noted it in the SF bay area thread.


----------



## stol

Mark Lamutt said:


> PIP swap bug was definitely fixed (in fact, it was fixed before I saw it reported here. Fixes for several causes of video jitter, and a few fixes for spontaneous reboots. That's generally what this release covers.


I saw my first spontaneous reboot last night.  My son said it happened to him a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dmitry

Got a spontaneous reboot yesterday, too


----------



## Hunter Green

Looks like I lost HDMI audio on 3.60. First time I had any HDMI problem.


----------



## Hunter Green

And now I lost the rest of HDMI, out of the middle of nowhere.


----------



## dishjim

Aw aint technology great. For the last 2 nites I have had spontaneous reboots, I never had this before 360


----------



## Ron Barry

cnwade said:


> Mine's not an HDMI issue either, but I'm losing video with component outputs. Just got my 622 L360 installed Sunday 8/6/06 with a new Dish 1000 and DP44 switch. I've gotten video loss the past three nights consistently with this scenario:
> 
> 1. Start watching a ballgame (mostly all live; maybe with a pause or two)
> 2. Dinner time! Put the game on pause, hit <PIP>, then <Swap>. Select a decent music channel for background ambiance during our chow down.
> 3. Dinner's over: the game has been paused for 30-45 minutes.
> 4. Hit <Swap> - no video of the ballgame! Audio and closed captions are there just fine.
> 
> Tried every menu setting I can think of to "reset" video, but the only fix seems to be a power button or power cable reset. Bummer - all the DVR's 30-45 minutes is gone. I've called Support each time, but have given up after > 10 minutes on hold.
> 
> I've been with Dish since early 1997 and have gone through virtually every receiver version thay've made (except the early DishPlayers). After going through 3 to 4 721's and a half dozen or so 921's as an "early adopter" I guess I should not be surprised that they do not have it together for the 622. My mistake.
> Curt


Ok... I tried this scenario about 4 times over the weekend and was not successful on getting loss video loss. Curt.. Does this happen every time you do this? Can you check your steps out and make sure something was not left out.

For me, I was not able to reproduce the problem.


----------



## DonLandis

I didn't read this whole thread and others may have observed this too, but the one strange thing I noticed, hardly worth mentioning, is that after the 3.60 update it left my 622 in an HD stretch mode. While I could easily switch it back to where it was before (Normal) it seemed strange that the update affected my 622 this way. At first I thought it was the monitor that got adjusted but it was indeed the 622.


----------



## srrobinson2

According to our local AVS forum, I am not the only person in the Chattanooga, TN DMA who is unable to receive one of our stations with a 622 receiver. Several people have indicated that they too are unable to pickup the signals from FOX-61 WDSI. The AVS Forum is located here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=357677&page=25&pp=30.

According to the chief engineer at WDSI, they are broadcasting the FOX digital signal on channel 40.3 and MyNetwork on 40.5. Could the 622 skip channel 40 because they are not broadcasting on 40.1? I've tried to manually add the station, and that doesn't work either.

Just in time for football season too. DBS Guys, please escalate this one to Dish for me!

Thanks!!!!

WDSI Contact Info: http://fox61tv.com/first/index.php?option=com_contact&task=view&contact_id=6&Itemid=3


----------



## Jim5506

The signal is not interpreted as 40.3 or 40.5 until after it has been detected and decrypted.

I have heard of some broadcasts being slightly non-standard, causing tuners to not see them, but that is the transmission method not the channel selected.


----------



## whatchel1

srrobinson2 said:


> According to our local AVS forum, I am not the only person in the Chattanooga, TN DMA who is unable to receive one of our stations with a 622 receiver. Several people have indicated that they too are unable to pickup the signals from FOX-61 WDSI. The AVS Forum is located here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=357677&page=25&pp=30.
> 
> According to the chief engineer at WDSI, they are broadcasting the FOX digital signal on channel 40.3 and MyNetwork on 40.5. Could the 622 skip channel 40 because they are not broadcasting on 40.1? I've tried to manually add the station, and that doesn't work either.
> 
> Just in time for football season too. DBS Guys, please escalate this one to Dish for me!
> 
> Thanks!!!!
> 
> WDSI Contact Info: http://fox61tv.com/first/index.php?option=com_contact&task=view&contact_id=6&Itemid=3


Here is a link to let you find all the stations in your area. WDSI-DT is 40.1 as far a MyTV on this list it has not been declared that they are broadcasting yet. So the station may still be working on get it running and they are in test mode. 1st link is a clear entry version. I did look at the general location myself. 2nd link is to all the station listings on TV Radio world. This site keeps track of all legal tv stations info from the FCC. WDSI DT is running a very low power of 84 kw compare that to WTVC-DT at 200 kw & WFLI-DT at 500kw. That might give you an idea of why it isn't showing up on the tuner.

http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/Address.aspx

http://radiostationworld.com/Locations/United_States_of_America/Tennessee/tv_information.asp?m=cha


----------



## srrobinson2

whatchel1 said:


> Here is a link to let you find all the stations in your area. WDSI-DT is 40.1 as far a MyTV on this list it has not been declared that they are broadcasting yet. So the station may still be working on get it running and they are in test mode. 1st link is a clear entry version. I did look at the general location myself. 2nd link is to all the station listings on TV Radio world. This site keeps track of all legal tv stations info from the FCC. WDSI DT is running a very low power of 84 kw compare that to WTVC-DT at 200 kw & WFLI-DT at 500kw. That might give you an idea of why it isn't showing up on the tuner.
> 
> http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/Address.aspx
> 
> http://radiostationworld.com/Locations/United_States_of_America/Tennessee/tv_information.asp?m=cha


According to their chief engineer, this information is old. They used to broadcast on Channel 40.1 and when they went to full power moved to 40.3. According to the local AVS forum, someone picked up the PSIP information as 400.3 instead of 40.3 -- maybe that is what causes the 622 not to see and lock onto their signal.

In any case, dealing with this station is very painful as they don't ever seem to know what is going on.


----------



## srrobinson2

whatchel1 said:


> Here is a link to let you find all the stations in your area. WDSI-DT is 40.1 as far a MyTV on this list it has not been declared that they are broadcasting yet. So the station may still be working on get it running and they are in test mode. 1st link is a clear entry version. I did look at the general location myself. 2nd link is to all the station listings on TV Radio world. This site keeps track of all legal tv stations info from the FCC. WDSI DT is running a very low power of 84 kw compare that to WTVC-DT at 200 kw & WFLI-DT at 500kw. That might give you an idea of why it isn't showing up on the tuner.
> 
> http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/Address.aspx
> 
> http://radiostationworld.com/Locations/United_States_of_America/Tennessee/tv_information.asp?m=cha


You were right--the engineer corrected the PSIP problem, so I can tune in the station now, but the signal is so weak that it is pixelated. Any ideas on an antenna that I should use to pick up an 84 Kw signal that is 13 miles away? My


----------



## ChuckA

www.antennaweb.org is your friend when it comes to determining required antenna type.


----------



## boylehome

I have checked three of my four receivers and have changed timers to see if it would trigger a reboot when going into Local Channels to do a Scan or Add Channels. So far the Scan/ADD is performed without incident. However when going back to any channel there is only a black screen and no audio. Lights remain green. Receiver is non-functional and requires a reboot.



boylehome said:


> I thought this was repaired as it was absent for the past three software releases. I can get it to repeat.
> 
> If I go into Timers and change the priority of any list items then exit and go into Local channels, as soon as I select Scan Locals or Add Locals, the 622 will become none responsive for a few seconds then will reset itself.
> 
> I thought this bug was crushed but I was wrong.


----------



## BobaBird

Sounds fixed to me. You complained that the unit reset itself -- now you get to do it. Next request? 

This new behavior will be added to 622 Software History later today.


----------



## boylehome

BobaBird said:


> Sounds fixed to me. You complained that the unit reset itself -- no you get to do it. Next request?
> 
> This new behavior will be added to 622 Software History later today.


Thanks.


----------



## embeleco

My 622 got 3.63 a couple of days back and since then all my tp on 61.5 are very very low. I lived in Puerto Rico and I'm using a 5 footer. I know I need to get a 6 footer in order to have better reception on those tp but before the upgrade to 3.63 my tp were:

tp1 - 49 , tp2 - 72, tp3 - 46, tp5 - 47, tp7 - 42, tp9 - 50, tp13 - 40, tp17 - 41, tp19 - 43, tp20 - 59, tp22 - 63.

I know that in the low 40s are not going to work at all but now as of today my numbers are:

tp1 - 43, tp2 - 62, tp3 - 30, tp5 - 43, tp7 - 32, tp9 - 44, tp13 - 30, tp17 - 31, tp19 - 30, tp20 - 50, tp22 - 50

I did a check switch and I power off and power up the 622 but I'm still having the same low numbers.... 

Is there something else wrong with 3.63?

-embeleco


----------

